# Little Red Riding Hood



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lauren (Lozza) kindly gave us Boston's old Equafleece and Saffi tried it on this weekend... think she has a couple of months to go yet


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww! She looks a bit fed up! Have you been taking lots of photos (Vincent pulls the same face when I've been a bit snappy happy!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahhhh so cute.!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Little Red Riding Hood or......Super Saffi 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwww....super safi...cute!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Super Saffi... I love that! :laugh: Gonna have to steal it for my blog I'm afraid!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think you may also need to make her a cape!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Saffi is getting a big girl  .. love the Super Saffi naming (excellent Clare).. very funny


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is growing very fast! She has over doubled her weight since we got her home. I’m torn between wanting her to remain small and puppy-like and wanting her to be big and strong! This is a picture of her next to the same poof the week we brought her home (for comparison)

x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Turi said:


> Super Saffi... I love that! :laugh: Gonna have to steal it for my blog I'm afraid!


 she just looked like she has a little cape on and I was thinking to myself that her weakness is cuddles lol

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> she just looked like she has a little cape on and I was thinking to myself that her weakness is cuddles lol
> 
> Clare and Bertie


That certainly is her weakness Clare... and chicken wings


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Saffi what big eyes you've got x Its great when you've got a picture that you can compare them against and then plot there growth... get those bean cans out xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good old Saffi in a lovely red cape. I know what you mean about wanting to keep them small and wanting them to grow up. I kept saying from about 5 months old, I think she's fully gown now


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Bless,she looks super cute in her red fleece!! xxx


----------

